# carrier lost in bridge setup

## DaggyStyle

hello all,

I'm trying to setup a bridge with 3 taps but for some reason, the don't get ip, here is /var/log/messages log: 

```
   

Oct 18 20:47:39 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10228]: version 5.2.12 starting

Oct 18 20:47:39 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10228]: tap2: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 18 20:47:39 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10319]: version 5.2.12 starting

Oct 18 20:47:39 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10319]: tap1: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 18 20:47:39 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10388]: version 5.2.12 starting

Oct 18 20:47:39 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10388]: tap0: broadcasting for a lease

Oct 18 20:47:40 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10228]: tap2: carrier lost

Oct 18 20:47:40 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10319]: tap1: carrier lost

Oct 18 20:47:40 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10388]: tap0: carrier lost

Oct 18 20:47:48 NCC-5001-D /etc/init.d/net.br0[9739]: net.br0: waiting for net.tap0 (50 seconds)

Oct 18 20:47:57 NCC-5001-D /etc/init.d/net.br0[9739]: net.br0: waiting for net.tap0 (41 seconds)

Oct 18 20:48:06 NCC-5001-D /etc/init.d/net.br0[9739]: net.br0: waiting for net.tap0 (32 seconds)

Oct 18 20:48:09 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10228]: timed out

Oct 18 20:48:09 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10228]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Oct 18 20:48:09 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10319]: timed out

Oct 18 20:48:09 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10319]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Oct 18 20:48:09 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10388]: timed out

Oct 18 20:48:09 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10388]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Oct 18 20:48:15 NCC-5001-D /etc/init.d/net.br0[9739]: net.br0: waiting for net.tap0 (23 seconds)

Oct 18 20:48:17 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10228]: timed out

Oct 18 20:48:17 NCC-5001-D /etc/init.d/net.tap2[9967]: ERROR: net.tap2 failed to start

Oct 18 20:48:17 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10319]: timed out

Oct 18 20:48:17 NCC-5001-D /etc/init.d/net.tap1[9966]: ERROR: net.tap1 failed to start

Oct 18 20:48:17 NCC-5001-D dhcpcd[10388]: timed out

Oct 18 20:48:17 NCC-5001-D /etc/init.d/net.tap0[9965]: ERROR: net.tap0 failed to start

Oct 18 20:48:17 NCC-5001-D /etc/init.d/net.br0[9739]: ERROR: cannot start net.br0 as net.tap0 would not start
```

here is service log:

```
NCC-5001-D dagg # /etc/init.d/net.br0 start

net.tap2      | * Bringing up interface tap2

net.tap0      | * Bringing up interface tap0

net.tap1      | * Bringing up interface tap1

net.tap2      | *   Creating Tun/Tap interface tap2 ...                                               [ ok ]

net.tap2      | *   Changing MAC address of tap2 ...                                                  [ ok ]

net.tap2      | *     changed to 0a:f8:1e:71:23:92

net.tap0      | *   Creating Tun/Tap interface tap0 ...                                               [ ok ]

net.tap1      | *   Creating Tun/Tap interface tap1 ...                                               [ ok ]

net.tap0      | *   Changing MAC address of tap0 ...

net.tap2      | *   dhcp ...                                                                          [ ok ]

net.tap1      | *   Changing MAC address of tap1 ...

net.tap2      | *     Running dhcpcd ...

net.tap0      | *     changed to 0a:f8:1e:71:23:90

net.tap2      |dhcpcd[10822]: version 5.2.12 starting                                                 [ ok ]

net.tap1      | *     changed to 0a:f8:1e:71:23:91

net.tap0      | *   dhcp ...

net.tap0      | *     Running dhcpcd ...

net.tap0      |dhcpcd[10909]: version 5.2.12 starting

net.tap1      | *   dhcp ...

net.tap2      |dhcpcd[10822]: tap2: waiting for carrier

net.tap1      | *     Running dhcpcd ...

net.tap1      |dhcpcd[10958]: version 5.2.12 starting

net.tap0      |dhcpcd[10909]: tap0: broadcasting for a lease

net.tap1      |dhcpcd[10958]: tap1: broadcasting for a lease

net.tap0      |dhcpcd[10909]: tap0: carrier lost

net.tap1      |dhcpcd[10958]: tap1: carrier lost

net.br0       | * net.br0: waiting for net.tap0 (50 seconds)

net.br0       | * net.br0: waiting for net.tap0 (41 seconds)

net.br0       | * net.br0: waiting for net.tap0 (32 seconds)

net.tap2      |dhcpcd[10822]: timed out

net.tap2      |dhcpcd[10822]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

net.tap0      |dhcpcd[10909]: timed out

net.tap0      |dhcpcd[10909]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

net.tap1      |dhcpcd[10958]: timed out

net.tap1      |dhcpcd[10958]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

net.br0       | * net.br0: waiting for net.tap0 (23 seconds)

net.tap2      |dhcpcd[10822]: timed out                                                               [ !! ]

net.tap2      | * ERROR: net.tap2 failed to start

net.tap0      |dhcpcd[10909]: timed out                                                               [ !! ]

net.tap0      | * ERROR: net.tap0 failed to start

net.br0       | * ERROR: cannot start net.br0 as net.tap0 would not start

NCC-5001-D dagg # net.tap1      |dhcpcd[10958]: timed out                                             [ !! ]

net.tap1      | * ERROR: net.tap1 failed to start
```

and here is my config:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#config_eth0="dhcp"

config_eth0="null"

bridge_br0="eth0 tap0 tap1 tap2"

brctl_br0="setfd 0

sethello 0

stp off"

rc_net_br0_need="net.tap0 net.tap1 net.tap2"

config_tap0="dhcp"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

tunctl_tap0="-g virt_users"

mac_tap0="0A:F8:1E:71:23:90"

config_tap1="dhcp"

tuntap_tap1="tap"

#tunctl_tap1="null"

mac_tap1="0A:F8:1E:71:23:91"

config_tap2="dhcp"

tuntap_tap2="tap"

tunctl_tap2="-u mythtv"

mac_tap2="0A:F8:1E:71:23:92"
```

what is the matter? why it fails?

Thanks.

----------

## Taviscaron

Same problem: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=439038

----------

## DaggyStyle

interesting, are you sure this is a bug? I don't think so unless you had a working config before.

----------

## Taviscaron

Yea, in think is a bug. All working before, i don't make any changes in configs

I think, it was something broken in latest openrc package (>=0.11).

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Taviscaron wrote:*   

> Yea, in think is a bug. All working before, i don't make any changes in configs
> 
> I think, it was something broken in latest openrc package (>=0.11).

 

ok then, it is most probably a bug, well you can verify it by downgrading openrc to last knowing version, I cannot because I'm not sure it will work for me as this is the first time I set it up

----------

## OPelerin

carrier_timeout_<interface name>="0" seems to fix the issue

I've tested it with tap and br interfaces. Seems to work for me

----------

## DaggyStyle

nope, not working for me.

updated config:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#config_eth0="dhcp"

config_eth0="null"

bridge_br0="eth0 tap0 tap1 tap2"

brctl_br0="setfd 0

sethello 0

stp off"

rc_net_br0_need="net.tap0 net.tap1 net.tap2"

config_tap0="dhcp"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

tunctl_tap0="-g virt_users"

mac_tap0="0A:F8:1E:71:23:90"

config_tap1="dhcp"

tuntap_tap1="tap"

#tunctl_tap1="null"

mac_tap1="0A:F8:1E:71:23:91"

carrier_timeout_tap1="0" 

config_tap2="dhcp"

tuntap_tap2="tap"

tunctl_tap2="-u mythtv"

mac_tap2="0A:F8:1E:71:23:92"
```

I still get the same errors, using sys-apps/openrc-0.11.2

----------

## DaggyStyle

anyone?

----------

